# How do I cut my torts nails and toes?



## Russian Tortoise Lover! (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi guys,

I need to cut my Russians nails, but I don't know how and don't want to hurt him. I have been told to file them but it doesn't work for me, any suggestions? Can I use a nail clipper and just cut off a part of his nails? Is this bad for him?

Thank you,
Kayla


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 21, 2017)

You can use nail clippers, but just be very careful and take a tiny bit off at a time, wait a day or two and take a bit more and so on, until they're a good length. The tortoise has a blood vessel running inside the nail, but not to the tip, and if you cut this it will cause bleeding and is an infection risk. But the vein withdraws if too near the end of the nail, so slowly does it. 
You can use a piece of slate, sandstone, or rough tile to put the food on which should help keep the nails naturally trimmed in the future.


----------



## Russian Tortoise Lover! (Aug 21, 2017)

How do I know if I will cut the vein? Will he fight against me cutting his nails for the first time?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 21, 2017)

Don't cut much off, just a teeny bit each time and you'll be fine. 
Yes, he will probably struggle, and certainly won't like it.


----------



## Loritort (Aug 21, 2017)

He definitely won't like it but it can be done and it isn't painful unless you go too deep. If you've ever clipped a dog or cats nails it's the same. Just a little off at a time like Tidgy's Dad suggested.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2017)

Russian tortoises' nails do look a little longer than one would think they should be. I wouldn't cut them, just give him something rough to walk on.


----------



## Tom (Aug 21, 2017)

I agree with Yvonne. It is not normally necessary to cut a tortoises nails. They are not like our dogs and cats. Females of many species have elongated rear nails for digging nests. Male russians often have long front claws for digging into the dirt. Also, tortoise nails are _much_ harder than dog or cat nails. That is why your filing technique isn't working so well.

Can we see a pic?

And referring to the title: I would recommend _never_ cutting your tortoises toes. That would be a painful and bloody mess!


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (Aug 21, 2017)

do not cut his toes off! lol nail file, or dremel with sand head, my torts do not have the problem because i have a patch of different size of rocks between the sleep house and the food rock, so to get to one and back they have to climb ( which they love, silly things) over some rough terrain, keeps nails nice and trimmed


----------



## Russian Tortoise Lover! (Aug 22, 2017)

By toes, I meant toe nails- whoops!


----------

